# I'm feeling sad that the PS Vita has only shifted just over 4 million units. <:(



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2015)

I mean what's up with them? Are they lacking games? Hardware? Hacks? Interesting shit altogether?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 26, 2015)

yes


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Nov 26, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> I mean what's up with them? Are they lacking games? Hardware? Hacks? Interesting shit altogether?


There's some decent titles on the Vita that have got me itching a bit to get one. But, I believe the one of the main reasons it flopped is due to poor advertising, just like the Wii U (even though the Wii U isn't really a flop, but console and pc fanboys say it's a huge one).


----------



## Attacker3 (Nov 26, 2015)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> There's some decent titles on the Vita that have got me itching a bit to get one. But, I believe the one of the main reasons it flopped is due to poor advertising, just like the Wii U (even though the Wii U isn't really a flop, but console and pc fanboys say it's a huge one).



Yeah, didn't they just put it out of it's misery and put it on the legacy list?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2015)

Because the only games the PS-Vita has are Weeaboos Loli dating sims.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Because the only games the PS-Vita has are Weeaboos Loli dating sims.


That is why I have one xD


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Because the only games the PS-Vita has are Weeaboos Loli dating sims.


I was gunna post this. The psp had such an awesome catalog. Why the vita is all shit weeaboo jrpgs idk. I gave my vita away, along with the only games I ever played on it. Killzone, minecraft, gravely rush, and dungeon hunter.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BurningDesire said:


> That is why I have one xD


@VinsCool, are you starting to see why I said it was a bad thing he was fishing for pedo's


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> @VinsCool, are you starting to see why I said it was a bad thing he was fishing for pedo's


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 30433


Oui. fuck you, buddy.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 26, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> Oui. fuck you, buddy.


I am sad  people think bad of meh here. I am cri-ing evreytim

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> View attachment 30433


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 26, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I am sad  people think bad of meh here. I am cri-ing evreytim


Hey, come on now. Buck up buckaroo


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 26, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> Hey, come on now. Buck up buckaroo


I only be happy with a 10.3+ Kernel exploit. Plz daddy make it happen.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> View attachment 30434


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> View attachment 30435


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


>


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


I already am though


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I already am though


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


I am part of the 90%


----------



## jDSX (Nov 26, 2015)

I giggled @VinsCool 

however..


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I am part of the 90%


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 26, 2015)

jDSX said:


> I giggled @VinsCool
> 
> however..






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


>


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## jDSX (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2015)

[EDIT] Now a Loli Thread


----------



## jDSX (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> [EDIT] Now a Loli Thread


Is that Loli bear... Something like pedo bear but for lolis...


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Is that Loli bear... Something like pedo bear but for lolis...


Pedobear is for pedophilia, so... ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Pedobear is for pedophilia, so... ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


okaaaiiiiii. I love my lolis.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2015)

911 I FOUND PEDOS ON THE INTERWEBS WHAT DO


----------



## jDSX (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 27, 2015)

I know this isn't related but if you guy wanna die laughing







Edit: 1 more



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

one more: I died at limewire and piratebay


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 27, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> I mean what's up with them? Are they lacking games? Hardware? Hacks? Interesting shit altogether?


I don't know i just picked up a PSTV for 30 bucks and its like the EXACT same thing as a vita


----------



## Muffins (Nov 27, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> I don't know i just picked up a PSTV for 30 bucks and its like the EXACT same thing as a vita



Well... there are several key differences, the most glaring being the baffling, stupid inclusion of The White List.

Basically, in order for a game (any game) to run on the PSTV, Sony has to have enabled it in a "White List" that allows it to run. Without it, the program will pop up a box stating that the game cannot run on the system. While the general idea posited by most for this is to prevent games like Gravity Rush from being run (and thus almost entirely an unplayable experience since the system has no touch screen), the White List *also *blocks games that have no reason whatsoever to be blocked. You'll find that even amongst the tiny Vita library, roughly 60 to 70 percent of titles are unplayable on the PlayStation TV. This includes a number of PSP games. And Netflix as well, so if you're a NetFlixer and wanted to use this as a streaming box, you're out of luck.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2015)

Apart from the last two comments, and as much as it's cute and all, keep it on topic, would ya! 
It's not a place to increase like count.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 27, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Apart from the last two comments, and as much as it's cute and all, keep it on topic, would ya!
> It's not a place to increase like count.


Back on topic. Yeah, the vita sux bro


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> Back on topic. Yeah, the vita sux bro


Shame. Well, I know which console not to develop on anymore.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 27, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Apart from the last two comments, and as much as it's cute and all, keep it on topic, would ya!
> It's not a place to increase like count.


But... the lolis

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Voxel Studios said:


> Shame. Well, I know which console not to develop on anymore.


I love the vita


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> But... the lolis
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I've seen just too much today.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 27, 2015)

The vita sux because of its lack of good games. Like I said, I played 4. Out of hundreds of weeaboo shit. I gave mine away before the native hacks were released, so I don't know how the homebrew scene is. I bet the vita could do some cool shit in the right hands.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> The vita sux because of its lack of good games. Like I said, I played 4. Out of hundreds of weeaboo shit. I gave mine away before the native hacks were released, so I don't know how the homebrew scene is. I bet the vita could do some cool shit in the right hands.


I could make some really good games for it! Everyone knows I could!


----------

